# Aumentar autonomia parlantes portátiles



## Whipon (Feb 4, 2011)

Buenas noches:
Recientemente compré unos parlantes portátiles Noganet.
Según tengo entendido, tienen una autonomia de 4 horas.
Según el fabricante, posee una bateria de litio.
Mi duda era saber si puedo aumentar la autonomia de los parlantes agregándole una segunda bateria de litio (obviamente idéntica) en paralelo.
Es posible?. Queria estar seguro antes de intentar abrir el equipo.
Desde ya muchas gracias.
Whipon.

EDIT: O tal vez podria aumentar la autonomia cambiando la bateria de fábrica por otra de mayor mAh?.


----------



## German Volpe (Feb 5, 2011)

Exacto cualquiera de las 2 opciones es valida. Mientras tengas espacio para agregarle.
En caso contrario si la estetica y la practicidad no son un problema, podrias usar alguna bateria externa que se comunique con algun plug en paralelo con la bateria interna.
Saludos


----------



## Whipon (Feb 5, 2011)

German Volpe dijo:


> Exacto cualquiera de las 2 opciones. Gr valida. Mientras tengas espacio para agregarle.
> En caso contrario si la estetica y la practicidad no son un problema, podrias usar alguna bateria externa que se comunique con algun plug en paralelo con la bateria interna.
> Saludos



Muchas gracias, German.
Una última duda: tengo entendido que debo soldarlas lo mas rapido posible porque una sobreexposición al calor podria hacer estallar las baterias, verdad?.


----------



## tatajara (Feb 5, 2011)

Puede ser pero para soldar un cablecito al borne de la batería no hace falta mucho tiempo, con tener el soldador bien caliente y apoyándolo un ratito es suficiente
Saludos tatajara


----------



## Whipon (Feb 5, 2011)

tatajara dijo:


> Puede ser pero para soldar un cablecito al borne de la batería no hace falta mucho tiempo, con tener el soldador bien caliente y apoyándolo un ratito es suficiente
> Saludos tatajara



Te agradezco, Tatajara.
Veremos que resulta.
Saludos y gracias ^^.


----------



## Whipon (Jul 25, 2011)

Buenas tardes:
Bueno, pasaron varias cosas. Para empezar mi nuevo celular (un Motorola Atrix), al parecer tiene mucho mejor sonido que mi antiguo Samsung Captivate. Se oye mucho más fuerte.
Asi que cambié el Noganet por unos Divoom Itour-70.
Son de 5 watts, pero sirven perfectamente y además son mucho más cómodos de transportar.

Mi idea fué utilizar unas baterias de celular que tenia en desuso (2 x Li-Ion 850mAh 3.6v).
Simplemente soldé los bornes en paralelo y de ahi a un plug rca. Coloqué un hembra rca a los parlantes y quité la bateria de fábrica (Li-Ion 700mAh 3.7v) porque de otra forma me agotaria las baterias externas.

La operación fué un éxito. Los probé a todo volumen por casi 3 horas y aún tengo carga. La bateria original no tenia tan buena autonomia.

Bueno, les expreso mis dudas:
Fué correcto soldar las 2 baterias de celular en paralelo directamente?. O deberia interponer diodos o algún tipo de circuito?.

Una de las baterias no tenia uso, la otra fué usada varios meses. Esto reprenta algún problema?. Al soldarlas no tenian carga.

Ahora los parlantes se oyen más fuerte. Es debido a la nueva alimentacíon, a que recableé los parlantes con cable más grueso o ambas?.

Perdón si me extendí demasiado .


----------



## diisjc (Jul 25, 2011)

puedes usar baterias de una camara fotografica o de una linterna.. las que yo he visto para estos aparatos te dan  arriba de 1000mAh


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 25, 2011)

No fue correcto lo que hiciste y corres el riego de dañar tanto la bateria como el dispositivo que se encarga de cargar la bateria veras las pilas de iones de litio requieren de un proceso de carga muy distinto a las pilas de niquel cadmino etc, y los cargadores de baterias de litio se diseñan en su mayoria para cargar una sola celda (una pila de litio de 3.7V a X mAh) al poner dos en paralelo modificas la capacidad que tiene el dispositivo para detectar cuando la pila ya esta cargada o cuando esta por debajo de los niveles criticos, entonces lo que te recomiendo es que la reemplazes por otra bateria de litio con mas mAh y no colocando 2 o mas en paralelo


----------



## Whipon (Jul 25, 2011)

Dseda86 dijo:


> No fue correcto lo que hiciste y corres el riego de dañar tanto la bateria como el dispositivo que se encarga de cargar la bateria veras las pilas de iones de litio requieren de un proceso de carga muy distinto a las pilas de niquel cadmino etc, y los cargadores de baterias de litio se diseñan en su mayoria para cargar una sola celda (una pila de litio de 3.7V a X mAh) al poner dos en paralelo modificas la capacidad que tiene el dispositivo para detectar cuando la pila ya esta cargada o cuando esta por debajo de los niveles criticos, entonces lo que te recomiendo es que la reemplazes por otra bateria de litio con mas mAh y no colocando 2 o mas en paralelo



Gracias por los consejos a ambos.
Verás...tengo otra bateria de celular de 2800mAh en desuso. El problema es que me salió bastante cara y no quisiera tener que soldar en sus bornes.

Mi engendro en paralelo se carga perfectamente con el circuito de los parlantes. Al estar cargando, se enciende un led rojo que se apaga cuando finaliza la carga. He medido los voltajes y me da 4.15v completamente cargado. Luego de la jornada de hoy (apróximadamente 3 horas de uso), al regresar a mi hogar la bateria media 3.8v.
Según mis cálculos deberia superar las 7 horas de autonomia.
Que me pueden decir al respecto?.

Igualmente, buscaré la forma de utilizar la otra bateria sin dañarla.

EDIT: Dejo un enlace a las baterias que estoy utilizando ahora.


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 25, 2011)

Es que te digo que no es correcto, posiblemente el cargador solo este cargando una bateria, la mas nueva, y la otra solo esta de zangana chupando y sin hacer nada, si le metes esa de 2800mAh se va tardar mucho en cargarla pero cuando la cargue vas a ver como solita dura un buen yo tengo una 3Ah y la uso con un amplificador clase D de esos integrados y dura como no tienes idea la he dejado todo el dia y como dice el conejito "sigue y sigue " los niveles estan bien aprox 4.2 cargada y hasta 3.5 descargada, pero prueba a medirlas por separado


----------



## Whipon (Jul 25, 2011)

Dseda86 dijo:


> Es que te digo que no es correcto, posiblemente el cargador solo este cargando una bateria, la mas nueva, y la otra solo esta de zangana chupando y sin hacer nada, si le metes esa de 2800mAh se va tardar mucho en cargarla pero cuando la cargue vas a ver como solita dura un buen yo tengo una 3Ah y la uso con un amplificador clase D de esos integrados y dura como no tienes idea la he dejado todo el dia y como dice el conejito "sigue y sigue " los niveles estan bien aprox 4.2 cargada y hasta 3.5 descargada, pero prueba a medirlas por separado



Perfecto, muchas gracias ^^. Seguiré tus consejos .
De casualidad sabes si existe algún tipo de conector para evitar soldar directamente sobre estas baterias?.
Actualmente solo se me ocurre reciclar algún celular viejo o fabricar algún invento improvisado.
EDIT: al parecer se consigue el conector, por lo que aún deberia inventar algo, ja, ja.


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 25, 2011)

jEJEje efectivamente el mio lo hice con un reciclado de un celular y queda muy bien y no es dificl soldarlo sobre la placa


----------



## Whipon (Jul 25, 2011)

Dseda86 dijo:


> jEJEje efectivamente el mio lo hice con un reciclado de un celular y queda muy bien y no es dificl soldarlo sobre la placa



Bien, entonces mañana me pondré manos a la obra.
Muchas gracias ^^.


----------



## Whipon (Jul 27, 2011)

Bueno, desarmé la fuente anterior, medí las baterias por separado, y las 2 me daban 4,15v.
Asi que pareceria que no iva a tener problemas con esta fuente.
Igualmente, seguí tu consejo y armé una nueva fuente con la bateria de 2800mAh.
Tenias razón, tardó mucho más en cargarse, y eso que ya tenia carga. Supongo que ahora tendré una autonomia mucho mayor.


----------

